# 2 farbig aus Freehand exportieren (PDF)



## jannipa (19. März 2005)

Hab da mal ne Frage:

Muss demnächst für ein Restaurant 2 farbige Falzblätter erstellen und drucken lassen.
Benutze dabei Photoshop 6 und Freehand.
Gewünscht wird eine Hintergrundfarbe in einem bestimmten HKS Ton und als zweite Farbe 100% Schwarz überdruckend (Text+Graustufen-TIFF´s).
Nachdem ich in Photoshop die Hintergrundgrafik in Graustufen umgewandelt habe, importiere ich das gespeichrte TIFF nach Freehand. 
Dort wird das TIFF mit einer HKS-Farbe eingefärbt. Soweit so gut...
Jetzt lege ich 100% Schwarz an für die Texte...Fertig!
Mein Problem:
Wie speichere ich das Ganze ab?
Hab es als DCS 2 EPS exportiert und per Distiller ein PDF erzeugt.
Wie kann ich kontrollieren, ob das PDF den HKS-Kanal angenommen hat?

Danke für eure Antworten...


----------



## steffenjohne (19. März 2005)

Hallo,

es wäre interessant mit welcher Acrobatversion du arbeitest.
Im Acrobat 7 Pro kannst du Farben kontrollieren indem du in das Menü Werkzeuge - Druckproduktion - Ausgabevorschau gehst. Es werden dir dann alle verwendeten Farben angezeigt. Hast du Acrobat 6 oder 5, must du dir entsprechende Programme besorgen, wie z.B. Enfocus PitStop oder den PDF/X3-Inspector. Damit kannst du dann die Farben überprüfen und gegebenenfalls in Acrobat ändern.

Zum abspeichern würde ich dir als Format das Quark.eps empfehlen, da dieses die in Freehand eingestellten Farben beibehält.

Steffen


----------



## jannipa (19. März 2005)

Hallo Stephen,

Freehand MX,Photoshop 6 und Acrobat 5...
Den PDF/X3-Inspector habe ich als Zusatzmodul auch installiert. Wenn ich DCS 2 EPS nehme erscheint unter Farbräume: CMYK + eine Sonderfarbe (All) unter Farbauszug: ein Farbauszug "Black".
Beim Quark.EPS erscheint unter Farbräume nur CMYK, ansonsten ist alles gleich...
Aber warum nur ein Farbauszug "Black"?
Müssten es nicht 2 sein: Schmuckfarbe + Black?


----------



## steffenjohne (20. März 2005)

Hallo,

kann es sein, daß du keine Volltonfarbe benutzt in Freehand (Farbname sollte gerade stehen, nicht kursiv). Die Farbe Black ist dein schwarzer Farbauszug, da du ja Schwarz extra angelegt hast.

Gehe mal bitte wie folgt vor: ein Volltonfarbe erzeugen (welche ist egal, da ja eh nur ein Farbauszug für die Farbe rauskommt), das Graustufenbild einladen und mit der Volltonfarbe einfärben. Für den Text das von Freehand vorgegeben Schwarz benutzen (sonst bekommst du den extra Farbauszug für Black - willst du aber nicht) und das alles als quark.eps exportieren (WICHTIG: unter Einrichten konvertieren zu CMYK und RGB einstellen - RGB bedeutet in diesem Fall, daß in Freehand eingestellte Volltonfarben nicht in CMYK umgewandelt werden). Dann sollte es eigentlich reibungslos funktionieren, vorausgesetzt in deinen Distilleroptionen unter Farbe steht bei Farbmanagment - Farbe nicht ändern.

Steffen


----------



## jannipa (20. März 2005)

DANKE!

Schritt für Schritt Anweisungen befolgt und siehe da, alles OK!
Fehler: Kein HKS (richtig vermutet mit Kursiv)  

PDF/X3 zeigt jetzt zwei Farbauszüge an: Black und HKS


----------

